# [gelöst] digikam-5.0.0 nur auf Englisch?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe digikam-5.0. installiert und kann das Programm nicht auf Deutsch umstellen. Angeblich soll es ein digikam I18n mit den Übersetzungen geben... Weiss jemand, wie das Paket heißt? Ich kann das nicht finden.

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Aug 01, 2016 5:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Das Paket heißt kde-l10n https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/kde-apps/kde-l10n

----------

## uhai

Hätte das nicht als Abhängigkeit automatisch mitkommen müssen, wenn LINGUAS gesetzt ist?

Außerdem ist kde-i10n hier schon vorhanden. Hier hat Gilles Caullier "I18n : install digiKam translations packages" empfohlen... SCheint was anderes zu sein, oder? Digikam-5.0.0 ist jetzt weitgehend kde-frei.

Ich probier trotzdem mal eine Neuinstallation. => hat nix gebracht  :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## firefly

Laut der dieser seite von digikam

https://www.digikam.org/contrib

sind die übersetzungen Bestandteil des kde l10n projektes.

Welche version von kde l10n hast du denn genau installiert?

----------

## uhai

```
I] kde-apps/kde-l10n

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) ~15.08.3 15.12.3-r2[1] (~)16.04.3[1] [M](~)16.04.3^f[2]

       {debug +handbook L10N="ar ast bg bs ca ca-valencia cs da de el en-GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl he hi hr hu ia id is it ja kk km ko lt lv mr nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt-BR ro ru sk sl sr sr-Latn sr-Latn-ijekavsk sr-ijekavsk sv tr ug uk wa zh-CN zh-TW" LINGUAS="ar bg bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl he hi hr hu ia id is it ja kk km ko lt lv mr nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv tr ug uk wa zh_CN zh_TW"}                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Installierte Versionen: 16.04.3(5)(22:14:06 28.07.2016)(handbook -debug L10N="de -ar -ast -bg -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -da -el -en-GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW")                                                        

     Startseite:             http://l10n.kde.org

     Beschreibung:           KDE internationalization package

```

 in make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

```

Sind die Einträge so richtig?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Hat jemand digikam-5.0.0 mit deutscher Oberfläche am Start?

uhai

----------

## firefly

Scheint so als ob bei kde-l10n release digikam übersetzungen nicht mitgeliefert werden.

Das digikam source archiv liefert aber die Übersetzungen mit nur werden die anscheinend für die version 5 nicht mit installiert. -> Sieht nach ebuild fehler aus.

----------

## uhai

Prima, dann melde ich das mal als bug...

Danke für die Unterstützung firefly

uhai

----------

